# Jayco vs Heartland



## campaddict

We have a new tow vehicle and are out-growing our current '06 Fleetwood Pioneer 240BH TT.  We have been looking around at the different models and had pretty much decided on the 2010 Jayco JayFlight G2 32BHDS......until a similiar double slide 2009 Heartland North Country 31BHDS was presented at a savings of about $6000.  I have searched this site and visited the Heartland Owners website.  Most of the threads here relating to QC issues at Heartland are older.  Does anybody have any suggestions as to the quality of either model?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Jayco vs Heartland

Personally, I would buy the Heartland over Jayco any day, but Heartland tried to sell me trailers a couple of months ago.  They sent me a trailer to look at.  On ONE trailer, I sent them over 20 pictures of quality issues and passed on being a dealer for them.   

Take a serious look a SunnyBrook or Gulf Stream trailers.


----------



## campaddict

RE: Jayco vs Heartland

Thanks for the input Ken!  It sounds like Heartland is the lesser of two evils.  While I realize that all mfg's have their quality issues, or the "human" factor, what we want is a quality RV from a mfg that will stand behind their product and is financially sound.  Is there such a thing anymore?  I don't know anything about the Sunnybrook or Gulf Stream mfg's but will certainly look into them!  Another important thing to me is the service network supporting the mfg, because as we all know....stuff happens!  

So overall - quality, service, price etc. - of your recommendations (Sunnybrook & Gulf Stream) who do you feel will deliver the best product? (We have a history of changing campers on an all too frequent basis, however, we would like to get into something that is going to last us 5-10 years.  We are now towing with a 2009 Ram 2500HD Quad Cab Long Bed with the 4.10 axle rated for towing 10,650lbs)


----------



## Greselda

Re: Jayco vs Heartland

Hi campaddict...

We have a Heartland Sundance 5th wheel, but we chose one of their ultra lights, a Sundance 265XLT which is 28.5' long and only weighs 6700 lbs.  It has a rear kitchen and tons of storage both inside and in the "basement" and 9 windows, which was very important. 

We tow it with a Ford 250 Lariat V10 gasser, and we hardly know that it is back there!  Heartland has a wonderful reputation for standing behind their products and that was one of the big reasons we went with Heartland.

Whatever you choose, enjoy


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Jayco vs Heartland



Campaddict We sell both Gulf Stream and SunnyBrook. Honestly, we have a few less problems with SunnyBrook, but Gulf Stream stands behind their product like no other. I have seen them step up to the plate when unit was out of warranty several times, when I did not think they would.

Take a serious look at both.


----------

